# الى الانقضاء !!الى متى يارب تنساني ؟



## ميرنا (10 أبريل 2006)

*الى الانقضاء !!الى متى يارب تنساني ؟*

 
الى متى يارب تنساني ؟
الى الانقضاء !!؟

اسمعك تقول .. ان نسيت الام الرضيع فانا لا انساك

الى متى تحجب وجهك عني ؟
الى متى يرتفع عدوي علي ؟

اراك تُلطم .. وانت خاالق البشر

يُبصق عليك .. وانت لم ترفض احد

تُجلد .. وانت فتيلة مدخنة لم تطفئ وقصبة مرضوضة لم تكسر

تُلبس إكليل شوك .. وانت مانح الحياة والشفاء للجميع

تًُصلب وتموت .. وانت ملك الملوك ورب الارباب

اسمعك تقول تعالوا اليا يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم
ارى طريقك من بعيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد

وكأن هناك حاجز بيني وبينك

حاجز بنيته انا بيديا

كل ما ترفع انت منه حجرا .. اضع انا بدلا منه عشرة

وكـــــــــــــأنـــــــــــه لا أمــــــــــــــــــــــل

ااااااااااااااااااه   يــــــــاربـــــــــــي

اشعر بثقل هذا العالم كله فوق راسي وحدي

ضـــــــــــــاع المهـــــــــــــرب منــــــــــــي
وليــــــــــس مــــــن يســــــــــأل عــــــــــــن نفســـــــــــي

اريد ان ارتمي في حضنك

 أبكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي

ولكن .... حتى الدموع .... لا اجدها

وكأنها آبت ان تخرج

أبت ان تريحيني ولو قليلا

فــــــــــأيـــــــــــن المخـــــــــــرج ؟؟؟

أيـــــــــــــن الـــــــــــــراحـــــــــــة ؟
إن كـــــــــانت بعيــــــــــدة عـــــــــنك

ولكن ثقتي فيك يا يسوع حبيبي

يامن بجلدته شفينا

يامن تجرح ولكن تعصب

يامن يسحق .. ويداه الحانياتان تشفيان


----------



## blackguitar (14 أبريل 2006)

*موضوع جميل اوى يا ميرنا وتامل رائع *
*ميرسى اوى عليه*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (18 أبريل 2006)

*وكأن هناك حاجز بيني وبينك
*​*
*
*هناك حاجز نبنيه نحن بذنوبنا المتزايدة يوميا فنزيد المسافة بيننا و بينه *
*و لكنه فى كل الأحوال فى انتظارنا ..*


تأمل أكثر من رائع يا ميرنا
ميرسى جدا​


----------



## ميرنا (19 أبريل 2006)

*ميرسى يا بلاك ميرسى يا رائحه ذكيه ربنا يعوضكم*


----------



## mary takla (4 يونيو 2006)

لا تهتمو بشىء بل فى كل شىء بالصلاة والدعاء مع الشك لتعلم طلباتكم لدى الله وسلام الله الذى يفوق كل عقل يحفظ قلوبكم وافكاركم فى المسيح يسوع ................. امين


----------



## mary takla (4 يونيو 2006)

ان لم يسر وجهك امامنا لا تخرجنا من ههنا


----------



## mary takla (4 يونيو 2006)

لا تهتمو بشىء بل فى كل شىء بالصلاة والدعاء مع الشكر لتعلم طلباتكم لدى الله وسلام الله الذى يفوق كل عقل يحفظ قلوبكم وافكاركم فى المسيح يسوع ................. امين


----------



## mary takla (4 يونيو 2006)

نحن لا نعلم ماذا نفعل لكن نحوك اعيننا


----------



## mary takla (4 يونيو 2006)

لا تخف ايها القطيع الصغير لان اباكم قد سر ان يعطيكم الملكوت


----------

